# TTF Ergo



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I finally finished my oak TTF Ergo. This frame design was influenced by Chuck's ergo and Bill Hay's universal forks. It has a 6 3/8" height, 2 3/8" between the forks, and 1" fork width. The frame will work fine for instinctive shooting or gangsta style. It currently wears 1/2" gum rubber bands that are tied on the forks 5/8" above the shooter's fingers. This gives a low profile for a TTF boardcut. The frame attachment will take a 5/8" wide band and possibly a 3/4".

This frame was finished with two coats of Birchwood Casey Sealer/Filler, plus 2 coats of hand rubbed Danish Oil, plus two coats of spray-on Tru-Oil finish. If I get tired of the shine I can polish it with 0000 steel wool or rottenstone.

I'm really enjoying this Through-The-Fork design. It gives very good accuracy and no hand slap at all. The ergo design is very comfortable. I can do a thumb brace or a thumb hook hold.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

looks great, Good job!


----------



## Egregious Ed (Feb 17, 2011)

Very nice. The finish shows it off beautifully.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

I became interested in TTF shooting when I made my Whamo Sportsman replica. I was able to make the Whamo because you (Northerner) answered my request for Whamo dimensions. You said the Moose design helped with your design, I made the Moose because I liked the Whamo. It is like full circle irony.

It looks really good, very nice work. I like my OTT shooters, but I am finding more and more I enjoy shooting the TTF slingshots more. 
Chuck S.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

very nice


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice attachment method Northerner. Your design and finish looks really good too. It looks like a fun slingshot to shoot. Good job !


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

very nice mate


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice looking slingshot,and well finished. I like the attachment method.
Martin


----------



## Eddie_T (Mar 5, 2011)

Neat attachment for TTF. What did you use to secure the bands?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Eddie_T said:


> Neat attachment for TTF. What did you use to secure the bands?


I use 100% cotton #3 crochet thread. Gary (Flatband) recommended it for tying pouches but it works great at the fork end too.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Those are very nice.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I finished one more TTF that I call "*Walnut Chunk*". It's a full inch in thickness and made from IPE (Brazillian Walnut). Wow that stuff is hard and heavy!

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I finished one more TTF that I call "*Walnut Chunk*". It's a full inch in thickness and made from IPE (Brazillian Walnut). Wow that stuff is hard and heavy!
> 
> Cheers,
> Northerner










That's what she said! (couldn't resist)

Looks very nice.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Neat attachment for TTF. What did you use to secure the bands?


I use 100% cotton #3 crochet thread. Gary (Flatband) recommended it for tying pouches but it works great at the fork end too.

Cheers,
Northerner
[/quote]

Cool attachment for TTF, have to try that. Seems like it would be a little stronger than slots on TTF on straight grained hardwood if you were to have a fork hit.
Philly


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Great looking slingshots Northerner !


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice looking slingshot also very good finishing


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

smitty said:


> Great looking slingshots Northerner !


Hi Smitty,

I just finished clicking through some of your album pics. I see why you like my TTF.







The TTF design that I made looks a lot like your "bamboo tournament" frame. I originally drafted up the TTF frame by using many features from Chuck's ergo. I'm not skilled enough to do the three circle throat so I didn't attempt it. The fork attachment method was borrowed from Bill Hays but altered slightly from his universal design. In the future I might try to reduce the handle width a little wee bit. One of my laminated examples has a slightly smaller handle and I like the feel.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------

